# 86 N/a coolant leak



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, I just got my 1986 300ZX two days ago, And last night, a small coolant leak started, And by today... It has become, a Giant, Mamoth, wont stop coolant leak, I mean, its not dripping fast fast, but its dripping constantly, and It will probably drain the thing within the next... 78 hours maybe. Anyway... The car was in great shape... but I got up under the engine, and took off the plastic undercarraige, and already knew there was a pretty good ammount of coolant sitting there... I just figured it was a line had busted or somthing, but Instead... basicly... It seems like theres a spot, right behind a pully, at the front center of the engine (So Im assuming its the crank pully) where the oil pan seems to meet with the rest of the engine kind of curving under there, and the only thing I can think it is, is my water pump, Is that it, or is it somthing else? and Iv already priced having my Timing and water pump done, and a shop wants 700 bucks for that. Can anyone confirm my problem? Also... I dont seem to have any real bad oil leaks... but theres a decent ammount of grease... on my oil filter, and pretty much everything below my valve covers, think I just need to change the gaskets on the valve covers? Also, my oil filter is covered with oil grease as well, and it seems pretty hard to get to, is there a way to get to it to get it off right? Im hoping I can twist it off with my hand, but I have not tried yet. I suppose Ill start with those questions... Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

$700 is a definite rip-off , just for a T-belt replace. Yes , it sounds like your water pump has gone bad.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The oil filter looks like it's in a bad spot but it isn't too bad once you do it once or twice. It's not getting it off. That's the easy part. It's finding the threads to get it back on.

If it's in the front of the engine It's either where your thermostat is (CHECK THAT FIRST) it's much cheaper to fix. And if that doesn't do it change out the water pump. Make sure to check all of your hoses for slices and pinholes. Even a slice in a hose may only drip.

700 bucks is a major rip off for just a water pump and timing belt. If you learn how it's not really dificult and it will save you money down the line.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

lol i had to use sand paper to get mine I couldn't fit that damn tool in there.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Where is this.... Thermostat? No, Iv had friends replace them, but I have yet had to on a car, is it on the top or the bottom of the motor? I thought I saw the spot for it right near the radiator cap, near where it connects to the engine? Could that be it? 

Btw, are there any HP/Torque gains to get from removing the cat? I think mine is a little clogged. She seems a little... boggy when getting up to higher speeds, I havent pushed it yet, But it does seem to bog a little... Oh, and all the coolants gone from my resivoar, what kind of coolant should I get to replace it after I fix the leak?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you look where your timing belt cover is you will see where a radiator hose goes into the middle of it. That's where it is. The hose comes up from the bottom passenger side of the car up and through up into the middle of the block


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, So I access it from the bottom of the car, and the middle of the block? Gotcha, Ill take a look.

But now... just in the middle of changing my spark plugs... I have found weird little plastic and rubber peices, looks like part of a zip tie, and a little rubber cushion, Im trying to suck them out with my shop vac before taking the spark plug out, but how in the world am I supposed to take these spark plugs out?? Iv got my socket down in there, but it wont grab anything! I Can I take the big long top thing off the top of the engine? Is it a lot of work? What is it for? 

And also, Im trying to take the oil filter off now, but its not moving period, Its a fram, so its got that black cover on top thats supposed to help, but its kinda covered in a little oil, so I put a rag on the top, and Iv been trying to turn it, and Im not losing grip or anything, but it wont move. How in the world can I get this thing off? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Somebody probably overtightened it before , that's typical. You may have to use a filter wrench.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, 2 spark plugs changed, no oil filter off, I guess when I go out now Ill pick up a size wrench. but Iv got 2 bigger problems....

Ok, My leak is strange... What is the weird shaped thing, right infront of the transmission, on the passanger side, beside the oil pan? It seems to have a pretty bad oil leak, its kinda soaked. And the entire engine seems to be kinda greasy... In several places... on some exaust manifold bolts too... Its just in diffrent areas... and its kinda dripping down to the point where it is, from the drivers side, rounding out right underneath that part. So could it be thermostat, waterpump, or headgasket? Im really hoping its not the headgasket... how hard is that to replace?? Also... What would drain my coolant resiviuar while the engine was off? I cant find a leaky line... but that doesent mean theres not one... What should I be looking for? how can I find out?


Also, My number 5 spark plug chamber... I cant get the socket on it, why? Because its so filled with grease, its covering up my nut, and I cant seem to push it past the grease, onto the nut to turn it. What Can I put down there to get that grease gone? WD40? Gas? Breaker bar in a can stuff? Thanks in advance...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I had the same problem around the nut itself was all blocked by acorn shells.

I had to use a funnel with a hose on it and a shop vac.

The thermostat is right behind the engine fan. You can access it from the top. I will try to get some pictures for you to show you what is what.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

ty for the pic, Ok, I think I know where the thermostat is now, and Ill check it. 

But theres a lot more coolant everywhere, a lot more than I realised, the only thing that would push that much coolant out is somthing it was running through, right? Not my head gasket? Im just hoping its not my head gasket... but the whole engine is just kinda... leaky in spots, should I post some pictures? something on the front passanger side, is soaked, not dripping dripping, just more soaked then other stuff, I think it might be a power steering component... but Im not sure.... In any case, If Its spraying coolant from behind the timing cover, then the timing belt will have to be changed post haste either way, right? Im just trying to figure out what could be leaking so much, because its leaking the thing dry... its emptied my resivuar... and its sprayed a lot... I think.. 

Should I put more coolant in, and turn the engine on? and should I put it in the resuivuar or in the cap?If I turn the engine on and its spraying somewhere, it should tell me right? but Im afraid to crank it now without much coolant in it, what should I do?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

post pics. circle stuff in paint of what is leaking and we will go from there. Running with coolant even though it is leaking will be fine just keep a eye on the temperature. Once it comes up and starts spraying then stop it. Just keep an eye on everything. 

You can run it. Just keep an eye on everything and don't run it when not needed.

Like I said find out where it is spraying. If it's behind the timing belt cover it is more than likely the thermostat or the pipe before it or after it. Then post pics and tell


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i had this problem like 2 months ago. it was my water pump and a hose. it was leaking a little and i filled it up and drove it the next day and it needed it again, it would get really hot and shoot steam from the bottom of the engine it sucks man. labor is a bitch if you have mechanics do it, the parts total was like $30 and it totalled out to $120.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok... Is it ok if I fill her up with water and see how its spraying? And is there a manual, or special way to change the coolant on this car? How do you do it on here? And also, what kind of coolant should I be putting in? Im headed up to work on the car now, Ill take pictures and post them in a couple of hours. Got my oil filter wrench, and Now im hoping to be able to finish that.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

AHHHH!!!! IM GONNA KILL EVERYTHING IN SIGHT!!! ok... I need to try some of those stress techniques... anyway, My oil filter will not come off because Its so soaked in oil, even the freaking oil filter wrench cant keep a grip on it. Am I happy? Nooo... So If I cant hammer a screwdriver into it because of its location, how can I deal with this? Can I start jabbing at it with a crowbar? (Im seriously concidering this) How do I get this thing off?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

DBSS_Gohan said:


> AHHHH!!!! IM GONNA KILL EVERYTHING IN SIGHT!!! ok... I need to try some of those stress techniques... anyway, My oil filter will not come off because Its so soaked in oil, even the freaking oil filter wrench cant keep a grip on it. Am I happy? Nooo... So If I cant hammer a screwdriver into it because of its location, how can I deal with this? Can I start jabbing at it with a crowbar? (Im seriously concidering this) How do I get this thing off?


Brake cleaner. A crap load. and a wire brush. Clean a ring around it and put some WD-40 or penitrating oil where it threads on.

About the coolant there is no special way. Just fill it with regular tap water while you are testing. That will be the best and cheapest way and you can just let it run out instead of having to catch it all in a bucket. Fill it from the radiator cap of course. Crank it up and find out where it leaks. Watch your hands though you are really close to the fan and I don't want to see anyone getting hurt off of my advice. So don't do anything remotely sketchy or stupid.

Cars will be frustrating. If you see yourself getting angry stop for a couple minutes, smoke a cig if you smoke, put in a dip if you dip, have a drink if you drink. Do something to calm down that has nothing to do with the car. Just do the stress suggestions I stated and get a chair and stare at the car and think it through. Believe me once this problem is fixed you are going to say. Damn what a bitch that was but it will all be worth it in the end.

Take your time. Unless this is your primary car you have all the time in the world. Patients is the key with these things because isn't anything easy about it. Just for an example I put on a manual boost controller. It's supposed to take 20 minutes. Well it took me 5 hours and a lot of cursing. But you know what I got it all done and got to clean my intake pipes while it was at it. Look at everything you do to this car as an investment and you will be proud of what you have done. 

This is one of the biggest learning experience in the world. Make use of it.

Damn doesn't this post deserve some good rep [email protected]


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

ty, your totaly right, (and props on the message!) but this is my primary source of transportation currently... so im trying to get it done as quickly as possible. 

I dont know when the last time all this stuff was changed.... The Sparks look like theyv never been changed, Iv never seen spark plugs this dirty... And now Im on the hard side of the engine! How do I even get the plug wires out? Am I going to have to remove the throttle body? Yeeze... anyway....

Im about to go take some pictures, Ill post in a little bit. Ill take a lot of pictures of the car, and the interior and what not, and you guys can tell me how you think I made out for a grand. 

I wanna get all my sparks changed before I crank the engine up again, And Id like to get my oil changed, but I dont know if I can get this stupid filter off... Should I try to stab a screwdriver in diagnaly? I cant actualy see the threads on it, I cant get to much of anything below it, I cant even really see it from below, Iv been going for it from the top, should I be trying to turn from the bottom? I guess It couldent hurt... 

Anyway, Im gonna go take the pics, brb in a few...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

DBSS_Gohan said:


> Ok... Is it ok if I fill her up with water and see how its spraying? And is there a manual, or special way to change the coolant on this car? How do you do it on here? And also, what kind of coolant should I be putting in? Im headed up to work on the car now, Ill take pictures and post them in a couple of hours. Got my oil filter wrench, and Now im hoping to be able to finish that.


 thats what i did i filled it up at night with water and see how much it lost in the morning . it starts out small but i wouldnt drive around until it gets fixed , i filled it again before i went somewhere and in two hours it was dry.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah, it seems to leak out of there very quickly, thats why I havent really even wanted to start her up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Brake cleaner. A crap load. and a wire brush. Clean a ring around it and put some WD-40 or penitrating oil where it threads on.
> 
> About the coolant there is no special way. Just fill it with regular tap water while you are testing. That will be the best and cheapest way and you can just let it run out instead of having to catch it all in a bucket. Fill it from the radiator cap of course. Crank it up and find out where it leaks. Watch your hands though you are really close to the fan and I don't want to see anyone getting hurt off of my advice. So don't do anything remotely sketchy or stupid.
> 
> ...


 Coming right up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Coming right up.


Thank you very much.

The bad thing about stabbing the filter is if you still can't take it off like that you are screwed. You can't crank the engine up until you get another filter on there. Keep trying the wrench with penetrating oil sprak and brake cleaner. It'll eventually come off.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

DBSS_Gohan said:


> Yeah, it seems to leak out of there very quickly, thats why I havent really even wanted to start her up.


what i did was fill it up right before i took of to go fix it and by the time i got there it was almost empty. i would't drive around too long in this condition its not worth it. if you know how to do it yourself youll save lots of money the pump itself is about $25 but labor is hell.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way I've been talking to John on AIM (DBSS_Gohan) a lot and we got the problem fixed along with a number of other things. 

Just wanted to give you guys an update


----------

